# Wall aquarium



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi everyone, this is my first post and i want to say what a great site this is.
I currently have 2... 20 gallon aquariums that i want to mount in my wall, if u guys know of someone who does the job i would appreciate the info.
One of the tanks is a reef with few corals and a pair of clown fish plus a pink and blue spot goby.The other thank is been cycle to add seahorses.
I will post some pics soon. thanks salties


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I found someone today who came and give me a stimate..
What me and my wife want is to put the aquariums in the wall so all u see is the front of the aquarium like a picture, cos the back goes to a closet which it will become the fish room with enough space to get in and change water etc..
After this job is done i will post some pics ...............thank u


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

umm are you doing this on a wall (that behind it is the exterior) or i mid wall.? 
cause if its a load wall...i wouldnt recommand it. and also a tank isa round 24 deep so yah. you need to somewhat make a fake wall to install it.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

explor3r said:


> I found someone today who came and give me a stimate..
> What me and my wife want is to put the aquariums in the wall so all u see is the front of the aquarium like a picture, cos the back goes to a closet which it will become the fish room with enough space to get in and change water etc..
> After this job is done i will post some pics ...............thank u


How big is your closet because you will need to build 2 wooden stand in that closet to hold the 2 tanks with 2x4s and still enough room to work around.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

It is a wall and behind there is a walking closet, there is tons of space even for storage.
Guy came today and he gave me a coute, he will build a frame where the tanks would go, separated for 10 inches one from the other so i have room to clean the tank.. Its going to look great!!!!!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

20 Long Sw....messures 30x12x12


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

explor3r said:


> 20 Long Sw....messures 30x12x12


If you were handy you could diy and save money for more fishy 
Btw, would like to see some pics when it is all done...thanks


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

If you are looking for advice on an in wall let me know via PM, here is a link to our tank which is an inwall.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

yah! DIY project! just get some 2x4 and make a frame, (pretty sure it not load bearing) so just cut the drywall and studs and fit your frame it  then just finish it off with some baseboard trim


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I been looking at the proyect with my wife and we think is easy to build..
We going to give it a try!!!!!!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

explor3r said:


> I been looking at the proyect with my wife and we think is easy to build..
> We going to give it a try!!!!!!


It should not be too hard to do but the only part that might give you problem is that the stud 2x4 in the wall are 16" apart and your standard 20gal will be 24" wide. So makesure you find the stud and only have to cut one stud instead of 2. Good luck


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Great project - take lots of pics to post and brag about your achievements here!

One consideration that struck me about building tanks into an enclosed space such as a closet - evaporation won't necessarily be a huge consideration on 2x 20G (would it?), but still, any excess moisture in the air needs to be vented out of the closet space somehow - else mould can/will develop.

Even cutting out the drywall and adding a couple of screw-on cold air return fascia panels (one top, one bottom of the wall) will help to allow air to circulate out of the closet... maybe consider adding a fan inside the space too?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

The tanks are 30x12x12 we thinking in putting a diferent door that let air flow as well as air purifier and humidity, we usually leave windows open most of the time so air will circulate.
Well i cant wait to try but have to find the time, i need to make a renovation request to managment and wait for the ok to go ahead.
As well wait for the electrician to do his job too and add some sockets for the electricity,slowly but surely!!!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi everyone just getting some updates in the proyect..
We been approved by managment, but they have a concern which is the frame that will hold the tanks.
Inicially we were thinking in building it with 2x4 but i went to canadian tired and i saw this shelves which can hold 500 pounds per shelf, that would save me time, money and labour, im going to research more about frames specially iron o metal ones.
Here is a pic of the shelf...what do u guys think


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

A properly built 2x4 wall CAN be built to support the aquariums you have. All you need to do is build a suitable supporting shelf/frame behind it.

Personally as a contractor, I'd stick with the wood construction. However, if you live in a condo, it is possible that the studs are steel, in which case you would need to build a stronger frame inside the steel stud wall. I'll try to post up a sketch that will give you an idea of what I'm talking about.

I don't know if you can follow my drawing, but here it is:










Now, if you want to mount both tanks on top of each other in that wall, it IS possible, just requires a bit of engineering. Let me know if you need help. Also, make sure you use screws, NOT nails for all the construction.

Depending where you are in the GTA, PM me if you want me to give you a second professional opinion. That said, I am very busy and I don't need the work, I just don't want to see this as a DIY gone wrong. A full aquarium is very heavy, and it's free to pick my brain.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your advice and help, but the way i would like to share some pics i took today using my iphone..

So as everyone knows we have 2- 20 long tanks, one is for corals and the other one is being cycle for sea horses which my wife is facinated about.

This tank is 7 weeks old
20 long tank
Coralife lights compact
2-70 aquaclear filters, one is being use as a refugium
2 power heads one is a coralia #1 and the other one is an aquaclear...(i had a coralia #2 but i though it was too big for the tank
biocube skimmer (doing a good job)

We have around 37 pounds of rock 
Not a lot of sand
9 snails (+ one it goes under sand and clean but i dont recall the name)
5 red legs hermit crabs 
1 pink and blue goby
2 ocellaris clown fish
1 cleaning shrimp

The tank is doing great so far, 
kh 143.2 (8)
calcium 420
nitrate 0 ppm
phosphate 0.0 ppm
salinity is 1.023
temperature 78 to 80 average

I been doing a lot of reading and learning, we had experince with freswater tanks before and this is our fisrt sw..
We had added few corals including green colonial polyps, green star polyps, pulsing xenia, brain, green torch, mushroom leather, anemona and the other one i cant remember the name..lol
I have 2 green colonial polyps frags in case someone is interested in trading from something else...one of them 2.5 in x 2 in. the other one 1 in by 1.5 in


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice pics!

Try this. Let me know if you want help!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Finally proyect has started, me and my wife are doing everything and is going right on track.
We decided to go with a metal shelf instead of 2x4 frame and the reason is that in a condo metal will do better than wood in case of fire and the metal shelf can hold 1000 pounds per shelf.(I hope so)
So tomorrow electrician will come and do his job so we can finish the rest.
Its a very exiting proyect now that we are doing everything, cant wait to finish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Here are some pics


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

explor3r said:


> Finally proyect has started, me and my wife are doing everything and is going right on track.
> We decided to go with a metal shelf instead of 2x4 frame and the reason is that in a condo metal will do better than wood in case of fire and the metal shelf can hold 1000 pounds per shelf.(I hope so)
> So tomorrow electrician will come and do his job so we can finish the rest.
> Its a very exiting proyect now that we are doing everything, cant wait to finish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Here are some pics


If that metal shelf is rated for 1000 lbs then you it should hold that 20gal. I know a guy who has a 55gal on a metal shelf and so far so good. Keep the pictures coming


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Probably not a bad idea to go with the metal shelf, seeing that the walls are steel stud too, and 2x3 at that, which would all just complicate things if you were using wood. Make sure that all the bolts are tight, and that everything is perfectly level and secure. You don't want any movement on your shelf whatsoever, so make sure it gets fastened to the existing metal studs in some way. Home depot has more studs if you need some for extra bracing.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

explor3r said:


> Finally proyect has started, me and my wife are doing everything and is going right on track.
> We decided to go with a metal shelf instead of 2x4 frame and the reason is that in a condo metal will do better than wood in case of fire and the metal shelf can hold 1000 pounds per shelf.(I hope so)
> So tomorrow electrician will come and do his job so we can finish the rest.
> Its a very exiting proyect now that we are doing everything, cant wait to finish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Here are some pics


Having gone through the shelving thing before at a place that sells industrial shelving and used shelving and also from my researching on the shelving and multi-tier fish tank stands I'd like to say make sure you check the shelving instructions and load carefully.

If it says that the shelf will support say 3600lbs normally that would mean the total shelf load distributed evenly through all the tiers. So say a 6 tier shelf would mean max load is 600lbs per shelf. I apologize if you know this already but I've had someone I knew before when they're dorming overload a shelf thinking it was like 250lb per shelf when it was 83lbs per shelf putting a 25gal tall on that Can.T 3 tier wire shelf. I did not see the mess first hand but I heard of the mess by way of friends. When I spoke to my mate I explained the division of the loading and the number on the box. People thoguht the waterbed leaked then. LOL 

You probably know this but it's ~8lbs PER gallon of water. Weigh the tank dry before loading it the shelf and write down lal the numbers. I find the bathroom weigh scale works best. Weigh yourself then weigh yourself with the dry tank and subtract your weigh for the dry tank weight. Then weigh the gravel and such you'll be putting into the tank so you know your total weight load.

It's best if you can have a 10% margin of error on the max load per shelf load so max loading should be 90% on that shelf to be safe. Another thing about the max load per shelf rating is that, that rating is for UDL, uniform distributed load, so if you put all the load in the middle it may sag the shelf. I find Home D's shelf max loadings better if you're going to be using them for tanks. They are stronger. If you go to a industrial shelving warehouse you can have the option of buying used shelving to save money but always buy the support posts new. I have dealt with a company in Markham around Elgin Mills & Bayview area. Anything you can think of for shelving is there with an option of buying the shelves used which all the times I've been there thier used shelves are in 85% and higher almost new condition sans some light labeling stickers here and there. Most are from goverment/filing storage places so they hardly see much abuse.

If it really is 1000lb max load per shelf then it'll hold you, the wife, pets, and the computer and likely not move a bit. 

What are your shelf dimensions?

Edit: Nevermind... I see the item you posted.. http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...tercraft%2BHeavy%2BDuty%2BShelving%2BUnit.jsp


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

The shelf is 76x36x18.
The shelf says holds 4000 lbs and is 4 shelves. My tanks are 2. 20g. 
I'm having everything u say in consideration thanks a lot


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

explor3r said:


> The shelf is 76x36x18.
> The shelf says holds 4000 lbs and is 4 shelves. My tanks are 2. 20g.
> I'm having everything u say in consideration thanks a lot


Thumbs up mate. Just wanted to make sure things are good.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok so progress has been made...almost there
We ended up buying a shelf from home depot, stronger than the one on canadian tire...


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

oo nice progress  love to see the finish product


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

FINALLY FINISH!!!!!
95 percent, a few finishing touches left like sanding the wall and painting a few touch ups.
Excuse the photo quality taking with an iphone


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, great job, man! Good for you for pulling this off!


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

How did you end up sealing the cut edges of the drywall? Are you at all worried about it sucking up moisture and rotting/molding?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Focused on preventing moisture build up and put in place a mechanism to check humidity levels
We put a steel trim to protect the edges of the drywall, also we installed a honeywell PUREAIR purifier-dehumidifer unit in the room for up to 100 sqfeet.
Bought a 10 dollar humidity detection unit so we can monitor the humidity and replace the flat panel door with a bifold ventilated door.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

explor3r said:


> Focused on preventing moisture build up and put in place a mechanism to check humidity levels
> We put a steel trim to protect the edges of the drywall, also we installed a honeywell PUREAIR purifier-dehumidifer unit in the room for up to 100 sqfeet.
> Bought a 10 dollar humidity detection unit so we can monitor the humidity and replace the flat panel door with a bifold ventilated door.


Somebody's done their research on this one! Like some big bald dude I know of says, "Do it RIGHT!"


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

U are right 50seven researching is the key sometimes, but at the end there is always something else, so is a constant learning experience.
It was a challenge to build the aquariums in the wall, specially when is your 1rst time but we enjoyed the whole proyect. (look great to me)


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I just took some pics of my most recent corals, enjoy them
(pics taking tru iphone..no the best)


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Some more pics


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

gorgeous pictures!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

This is the latest pic of my 20g reef that soon will be transfer to my 104g proyect


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I am jealous...lol. hopefully the transfer proceeds smoothly


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Latest pics


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations, looking very good


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

very nice explo3r! I can't wait until you move it all over to the big tank!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks guys, i cant wait neither..fishies are going to be so happy with so much space.


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

so what are you going to do with these tanks once the big one is setup? You already put them nicely in the wall. I would use them as frag tanks or maybe even qt tanks.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Chris the tanks are no longer in the wall, they are on my basement.
Before i used to live in a condo, now we bought a house. If u follow the tread u will see the tanks are no longer in the wall but once i move them to the big tank i will let them working maybe as frag tanks or QT..
I want to make a tank only with zoas as well...love zoas and zoas love me


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

explor3r said:


> Chris the tanks are no longer in the wall, they are on my basement.
> Before i used to live in a condo, now we bought a house. If u follow the tread u will see the tanks are no longer in the wall but once i move them to the big tank i will let them working maybe as frag tanks or QT..
> I want to make a tank only with zoas as well...love zoas and zoas love me


sorry man I didnt see the date of when you had them in the wall. I have been to your new place and I thought that you had just recently put them in the wall. My appologies.

BTW I love zoas too, this weekend I am hoping to get some nice rare ones, maybe when they grow I can frag some for you.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Lol Chris is ok no need to apologyse, i just frag some nice zoas this week no that rare but nice ones maybe we can trade ahead


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

When can i come pick up some frags?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Any time is a good time as long as im home...pm me


----------

